# Car Purchase and Servicing



## Annette50 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi All, question:- 

Is it better to wait until we get there to buy a second hand LHD car or get one here and drive it over, also as were moving the the Almaria area, are there any preferred brands ?

Having said that l am surprised on how few LHD car/ Suv there are in England.

However if you know of a good dealer here in England would appreciate the contact details

150 days to go, and counting "lol"

Annette


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Annette50 said:


> Hi All, question:-
> 
> Is it better to wait until we get there to buy a second hand LHD car or get one here and drive it over, also as were moving the the Almaria area, are there any preferred brands ?
> 
> ...


We bought ours here. Think about "what if something goes wrong?" or you need after-sales service. If you buy in Spain, you can always go back to the dealer who sold it (assuming it wasn't a here today, gone tomorrow, back-lot dealer.) 

Buying in UK you need to ensure that there are no outstanding fines or other penalties. If it has been put onto UK plates, you will need to have it homologated to put it back onto Spanish plates which costs a fair bit of money.

The best bet is, once you get here, have a look at which is/are the most common vehicle types in the area where you intend living - the chances are that is the most suitable for that area. Then go and see what the the main dealer for that marque has for sale. You can always get a good idea of a fair price by going to AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados and entering your requirements and area.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

If you buy a decent car in the UK then you should not have to worry too much about it breaking down. That is what I did then drove it to Malaga.

Searching on E Bay UK shows over 600 LHD cars for sale - many Spanish registered.

Had to remove the link as it did not work?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I can't understand why people would want to buy a LHD in the UK. What advantages are there?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't understand why people would want to buy a LHD in the UK. What advantages are there?


I think that some people have the idea that a Spanish dealer is likely to rip them off and they would be much safer buying in UK. Obviously never heard of Arthur Daley. 

It's their choice but the expression about "a fool and his money" comes to mind.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I think that some people have the idea that a Spanish dealer is likely to rip them off and they would be much safer buying in UK. Obviously never heard of Arthur Daley.
> 
> It's their choice but the expression about "a fool and his money" comes to mind.


Is that really it?
It just seems a lot more complicated to bring a car over paperwork wise.
Maybe it's because some people want a car straight away and they're worried about the language barrier?
I'd be more afraid of the paperwork barrier myself


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is that really it?
> It just seems a lot more complicated to bring a car over paperwork wise.
> Maybe it's because some people want a car straight away and they're worried about the language barrier?
> I'd be more afraid of the paperwork barrier myself


Only my opinion. Those who did it would have to tell you why.


----------



## Annette50 (Jan 4, 2016)

No l would never think there trying to rip me off,

But in context, when you get there how do you get around, you have no vehicle and renting could become expensive if finding that home / car your looking for takes a while. 

Just a question l have no doubt the Spanish Car Sales men are as honest as those in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Annette50 said:


> But in context, when you get there how do you get around, you have no vehicle and renting could become expensive if finding that home / car your looking for takes a while.


Hmm that's true, but don't you have to pay some charges when bringing a car here? Does it work out cheaper?

Thinking about it hassle wise, it would certainly be a big thing to put on your list of tasks to do when we get to Spain! 1.Buy car, 2. Find and buy house... I've just always thought about it from the bureaucracy angle - loads of paperwork, and money, just to bring a car over.

PS Don't think they're never going to rip you off. Some day somebody _will_ rip you off or try to; it's inevitable


----------



## Annette50 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ohl have been ripped off but you have to try an see the good in people. Now l have no idea what to do, common sense seems to dictate that l wait until l get there, ah well another item to add to the list of "how the hell am l gonna do that"


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lots of Brits have/are going back (yes more now coming) and a number of good secondhand Spanish plated cars are seen on Ebay as a result, often (but not always) a bargain to be had and you can get it checked out by a mechanic before purchase.
*This is assuming all its paperwork/ownership is in good order.*
Odds on it will be cheaper than here & the transfer cost will be the same if you buy it here assuming its on Spanish plates.

Buying new (?) then buy here seems to be the best option.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> Lots of Brits have/are going back (yes more now coming) and a number of good secondhand Spanish plated cars are seen on Ebay as a result, often (but not always) a bargain to be had and you can get it checked out by a mechanic before purchase.
> *This is assuming all its paperwork/ownership is in good order.*
> Odds on it will be cheaper than here & the transfer cost will be the same if you buy it here assuming its on Spanish plates.
> 
> Buying new (?) then buy here seems to be the best option.


Here being the UK? 
(I am easily confused)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here being the UK?
> (I am easily confused)


Spain !


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

If you buy a LHD car in the UK and bring it here, you then have the added hassle of importing the car legally and getting it registered on Spanish plates. Any guarantees from the UK would be virtually worthless, too. I'd rather hire a car for a couple of weeks when I got here, then buy a car locally.


----------

